# 60/40 meth water mix?



## GERHARD PETZER (Jan 21, 2004)

I am about to mix a new batch of w/m. I was wondering if going 60/40 on the mix would give better results? Or if it can harm anything on the engine? Anybody tried it and found a diffrense to a 50/50 mix?


----------



## gypsyjetta (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: 60/40 meth water mix? (GERHARD PETZER)*

More water is going to cool better.
More alcohol is going to give better detonation control.
More alcohol = More power.
Alcohol flame is almost invisible, be careful.


----------



## GERHARD PETZER (Jan 21, 2004)

*Re: 60/40 meth water mix? (gypsyjetta)*

Thanks, will be very careful. Still a bit worrried about corrosion of the aluminiam parts in the engine, any ideas?


----------



## peter2304 (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: 60/40 meth water mix? (GERHARD PETZER)*

People are well addicted towards drugs and are facing trouble to get rid of them. As this is not a possible thing to do. For those drug rehab centers were established and these give treatments top the people who are well addicted towards drugs. As we can provide we those various drug rehab centers.
__________
Simon
alcoholism treatment


----------



## GERHARD PETZER (Jan 21, 2004)

*Re: 60/40 meth water mix? (peter2304)*


_Quote, originally posted by *peter2304* »_People are well addicted towards drugs and are facing trouble to get rid of them. As this is not a possible thing to do. For those drug rehab centers were established and these give treatments top the people who are well addicted towards drugs. As we can provide we those various drug rehab centers.
__________
Simon
alcoholism treatment


----------



## nick526 (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: 60/40 meth water mix? (peter2304)*


_Quote, originally posted by *peter2304* »_People are well addicted towards drugs and are facing trouble to get rid of them. As this is not a possible thing to do. For those drug rehab centers were established and these give treatments top the people who are well addicted towards drugs. As we can provide we those various drug rehab centers.
__________
Simon
alcoholism treatment








wait, this *was* a joke, right


----------



## Yosh_Cupra (Jun 28, 2008)

Gerhard: try 70/30 m:w...We found it works like a dream on the TFSi...


----------



## GERHARD PETZER (Jan 21, 2004)

*Re: (Yosh_Cupra)*

thanks, will try that next. One thing I have noticed is that i seem to have more response with the race map compared to the pump map when using 60/40 mix. Using 50/50 seemed to have little to no effect on the race map, but that could have all been in the mind? I need to dyno to make 100% sure. For now my BUTT dyno seems to think it is better.


----------



## Yosh_Cupra (Jun 28, 2008)

Race map tuned for higher octane thus more meth in the mix = higher octane...


----------



## Fast VW (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: (GERHARD PETZER)*

I have found that anything less than a 60/40 (meth/water) and I cannot inject enough fluid to get decent detonation control without causing quenching in the lower rpms. I am tempted to try a 70/30 mix and see what happens.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: (Yosh_Cupra)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Yosh_Cupra* »_Gerhard: try 70/30 m:w...We found it works like a dream on the TFSi...

the only thing is you have to be careful cause at that concentration the mixture for sure is flamable.....


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: 60/40 meth water mix? (GERHARD PETZER)*

60/40 will actually give you closer to a 50/50 mix, as meth's weight is less than the waters.


----------



## Fast_Jetta_97 (Sep 28, 2005)

yeah i would go +1 for the 70/30 
i dont have meth yet but a lot of my friends use it and they for the most part run 7/3 
hell one dudes running full out 100%....


----------

